# Youth 2009



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

My son and I spent a couple of hours at DeerCreek today no birds down but he had a couple of chances 
Got 2 nice cock birds up son ,dogs and dad had a great day together and that's what it's all about
We did'nt see anyone out but the bow hunters


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Sounds like a good day! Too bad you guys didn't connect with the birds. AWESOME that you guys got to connect with each other.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Does the state stock Deer Creek for the youth hunts?
I haven't been over there to hunt for several years. The last time I was there I put up one rooster. It's great you got out with your son. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

WD
I don't think they have planted birds at Deer Creek in at least 10 years but they've done well managing the cover
Still a lot of standing corn 
I enjoy hunting late season over there for those smart old birds that seem to survive
Have a great season !


----------



## thomasstuart (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Geowol,
Thanks for sharing and it sounds goods and the interesting one.IF you more such experience regarding that just forward us.We glad to read that,and nice photo.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice picture, and good looking dogs. Too bad you did guys didn't connect on the birds, but the time together is well worth it.


----------

